# Jeu Colorblind - Walkthrough



## pticoc (8 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

M'adresse à celles et ceux qui se sont attaqué au Puzzle Game "Colorblind".
Je suis bloqué sur les levels 63, 72, 78 et 82. Ca me rend dingue :rateau:
Donc je suis à la recherche de la solution (site de solutions, capture d'écran?) voire d'un coup de pouce si vous souhaitez me laisser chercher encore un peu.

Par ailleurs, si cela peut vous aider, n'hésitez pas à me demander d'envoyer des captures d'écran des levels sur lesquels je ne suis pas bloqué.

Merci


----------

